# Not self-defense



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 6, 2015)

PD: Resident shot burglary suspect in Phoenix

You should not fire warning shots. Idiotic. You should not chase down a car burglar while shooting at them. Homeowner lands in jail, where that moron belongs.


----------



## GiYu - Todd (Dec 8, 2015)

Wow....just, wow.  (I suspect this article will rile up a few of the people on MT as proof against guns).


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 8, 2015)

GiYu - Todd said:


> Wow....just, wow.  (I suspect this article will rile up a few of the people on MT as proof against guns).



I don't intend it as such, as I am myself pro-gun.  I am anti-stupid, and this guy was stupid.


----------

